# Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you think?



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Because I only have Foxy and no weaning pen she is with her mama Penny through the day and in a crate at night so I can milk in the mornings... Foxy is extremely pleasing to me, the pairing of her parents produced what I like in a ND...LENGTH of body and leg, width and hopefully an udder that is as capacious as her moms with the dairy genetics behind them to give Foxy and her sisters udders I can be proud of.
She currently weighs 32 lbs and has such a wonderful personality...she's learned that she gets her feed on the milkstand after Binkey and Penny get theirs and is impatiently waiting by dancing around the gate chattering.The nights have been a bit cool here so she's not been shaved and she isn't "set up" these are her natural "poses".
She is a bit fat and I can see that she does need to have a bit more brisket, her rump isn't flat but not steep and is long and has good width...dairy in appearance.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 weeks*

So cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

I like her! She has great length from hips to pins and overall a lot of dairy character with great levelness over her topline. Pretty girl


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

Im still learning to but I think she is gorgeous, and I love her color


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

I think she looks really nice Liz


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

Very Pretty


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

She's beautiful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

She is just beautiful! And lots of length!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

Thank you! It's nice to see that others see what I do.... I'm gonna get hubby to use the camera while I'm feeding her some goodies and hopefully get some better pics. I need to put one on my doe page on the website and just haven't liked any yet to do so.
Shaved pics of her mama Penny and Auntie Binkey will be following soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

She is very nice! Looks like a sweetie


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

Very nice! :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

Can't wait to see more pictures! She looks lovely. A long, pretty doe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

Woodhavenfarm.... I have a more recent pic of Foxy semi clipped here viewtopic.php?f=13&t=32976&start=0


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

Very nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady... 14 wks What do you thin*

Beautiful ....


----------

